# Mini flood in garage with new Model 3



## NYer

I have had my Model 3 for ~ two months and love it. However, this evening we had a little surprise. We had light rain in my area this afternoon. How light? I turned off the auto-wipers because I felt that the Model 3 was overusing the blades, and I could get away with manually using the wiper every minute or so.

When I got home, I parked the car in the garage as usual. About an hour or two later, a family member asked where the water in the garage was coming from. I went in and saw streams of water coming out from under the Model 3. Envision normal AC condensation streams in July, but multiply by 10x. It was too much water to be AC condensation, especially since I've been using the AC lightly due to the cool weather. I then noticed that the water was coming from the wheel well and tire areas, and then spread out from the car. It was enough water to soak a few cardboard storage boxes on the side of the garage, requiring that I move the Model 3 out, mop up the floors, and repack my stored content in fresh boxes. This was my evening. I have not experienced this with other cars.

I'm wondering if the Continental tire treads or wheel wells somehow hold onto a lot of water, only to release it once the car settles in one spot for a while. Seems strange to me, but after cleaning up water from my garage floor for a couple of hours, I want to find out if I need to leave the Model 3 outside for an hour or two before moving it inside the garage, or if I need to line my garage floor with a water barrier or something else. I would imagine that folks from regions with more wet whether than California would experience this more and might have some tips. Thanks!


----------



## jsanford

Sometimes I’ve seen condensation puddles under Eloise from the battery cooling system, but nothing like you describe.


----------



## BigBri

Saw a few posts regarding driving around in rain and the rear bumper falling off later due to collecting all the water. Wouldn't hurt to check with service as this isn't normal. I park in my garage daily and its rained for weeks on end here.


----------



## NYer

jsanford said:


> Sometimes I've seen condensation puddles under Eloise from the battery cooling system, but nothing like you describe.


Interesting. The battery cooling system goes through the entire base I would expect, so that could create a situation where condensation is seen under the entire car, instead of just in the front like traditional ICE cars, but this water was coming from the tire areas. Not much moisture seen from the middle of the car area.


----------



## NYer

BigBri said:


> Saw a few posts regarding driving around in rain and the rear bumper falling off later due to collecting all the water. Wouldn't hurt to check with service as this isn't normal. I park in my garage daily and its rained for weeks on end here.


I do recall reading about that (rear bumpers falling off) a number of months ago. I just re-read some of the accounts and it sounds like that was with heavy rain and possibly driving through standing water (ill advised.)


----------



## garsh

Maybe you have the same problem as @neps?

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/water-sloshing-in-the-trunk-lid.8939/


----------



## NYer

garsh said:


> Maybe you have the same problem as @neps?
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/water-sloshing-in-the-trunk-lid.8939/


Hmmm, thanks. Hadn't seen this. The water was also coming from the area of the front tires (along with the rear), so I don't think that the trunk lid was involved.


----------



## NYer

Another rainy day and more water in the garage and draining away from the Model 3. Looks like it's really just all of the water in the wheel well dripping down and outward away from the car. No mechanical issues. My solution is to just keep a stack of old newspapers nearby to lay down when I bring the Model 3 in from the rain...


----------

